# Fluke 787



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I bought a Fluke 787 process meter for $ 65.00 from my pawn shop buddy..I guess it does a lot more than I will ever know how to use. Most places sell them new for $699.00


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

sounds like you got a smoking deal, now you can be a hack electrician


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> sounds like you got a smoking deal, now you can be a hack electrician


Water heaters are the extent of my electrical expertice. :laughing:


----------

